# Wild Hogs And Wild Hog Control



## Okie Hog (Nov 10, 2011)

Started hunting wild hogs in 1999. For the past five years i've spent an average of two days every week hunting hogs. In that time i've shot 250-300 wild hogs. That's not much return for time invested. Been chased by wild hogs four times. 

Wild hogs will prove to be the worst thing that ever happened to hunters in the great state of Michigan unless someone in authority gets very serious about controlling them. Its probably too late to control wild hogs in OK and TX. 

Wild hogs in parts of OK have greatly impacted the deer population. In a year when the mast of scarce, the hogs will survive well while the deer suffer. i've watched wild hogs chase deer off the game plots, out of the wheatfields and away from feeders. Hogs do kill fawns; i've seen it in person. Deer do not like to drink from ponds that hogs wallow in. It's common to see sounders of 40-100 wild hogs feeding in wheat fields. 

A big sounder of wild hogs on the move is like a huge living vacuum cleaner devouring everything edible. They eat the eggs and young of ground nesting birds. Many of the hogs here have Eurasian boar blood. A wealthy guy ordered 100 pairs of boars from Germany and turned them loose all over SW OK. 

A hog with Eurasian boar blood is a totally different animal. They can be dangerous: A friend was knocked down by an unseen sow that did not have pigs. The Eurasian sows have a distress call that will bring any boar in hearing to their aid. I first heard that call when a bobcat was hassling a sow and her 20 pound pigs. A 200 pound boar came out of the woods and tossed that cat 25 feet into the air. It hit the ground and did not move. 

After hunting wild hogs for 12 years i've become a dedicated hog trapper. i'm convinced that short of poison, trapping is the only viable method of reducing the wild hog population. Since December of last year we have caught over 90 hogs in traps. The wildlife folks at Ft. Sill, OK were able to significantly reduce the hog population by trapping. 

Get after those hogs in Michigan. If you see one kill it, legally, of course.


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

Well said,I hog hunt for the same reason.In North Texas we are over run by hogs and still people with large tracts of land won't let you hunt with out paying,these hogs are smart they stay where they are not hunted. The number 15 don't sound like many but I just do it when I see some activity on that place I have permission to hunt. I took the summer off to have a pig valve installed and still I accounted for 15 16 if you count the one they killed for my heart valve.I still don't like the wild hogs.Good luck in Oklahoma.Chuck


----------



## irishpup3 (Dec 18, 2011)

Okie, I hate to sound stupid, but is there a call made for sow distress? For the first time I've seen feral hog tracks in Michigan. I'm just not the greatest at locating them. Irishpup.


----------



## hoghunter84 (Mar 8, 2011)

irish, pm me ill give ya all the tips i learned hunting them in ga


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 10, 2011)

> Okie, I hate to sound stupid, but is there a call made for sow distress?


i'm sure there is no call. Only two hunters i know have have heard that call. One of them lives in Germany. 

Try to find a trail the hogs are using and set up a game camera. Put out some corn if its legal in MI.


----------



## irishpup3 (Dec 18, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks Okie, and the more I thought about your reasons for live trapping the better they sound. I got caught up in the idea of running dogs and an exciting hunt, and forgot about the best way to put pork in my freezer. With the limited amount of time I've got to scout and hunt, dogs could never fit in anyway. Thanks again for all the help, I appreciate your reply, Irishpup.


----------



## ausable riverboat (May 10, 2010)

Google hog calls and you will find all kinds of them.



irishpup3 said:


> Okie, I hate to sound stupid, but is there a call made for sow distress? For the first time I've seen feral hog tracks in Michigan. I'm just not the greatest at locating them. Irishpup.


----------

